# Postfix: little e-mail distribution list, GMX says Spam

## KaterGonzo

Hello Community,

i thought that i have a litte project but i do not find the right configuration. I only want create an e-mail-adress which sends the incoming e-mail to a few other e-mail-addresses (intern/extern). In my mind this is a litte e-mail distribution list.

For that i created a simple alias in postfix:

```
AllMyFriends@myDomain.com --> pet@gmx.com, anna@web.de
```

If a new mail is sent to AllMyFriends@myDomain.com, postfix relays this e-mail to both external e-mail-addresses. Everything seems to be ok, but GMX thinks it is spam because the originally sender domain differs from my mail-server domain.

Example:

1st: somebody sends an e-mail to my alias in postfix:

```
MAIL FROM important@newsletter.com --> MAIL TO AllMyFriends@myDomain.com --> sender mail.newsletter.com (111.222.333.444)
```

Everything is ok because the sending mail server is respnsible for the sender domain.

2nd: my postfix relays the incoming mail to external recipient without renaming the sender adress:

```
MAIL FROM important@newsletter.com --> MAIL TO pet@gmx.com --> sender mail.myDomain.com (123.123.123.123)
```

And this is the problem: mail.myDomain.com is not responsible for newsletter.com.

In my opinion postfix should rename MAIL FROM to a local mail address so sender domain does not differ from my mail-server domain. 

Is that possible? Or is there any other way to create a not-spam-distribution-list?

Thank you!

----------

## Anarcho

This seems to be just what a mailing list software does. Install something like mailman, major domo, sympa, etc. These should handle renaming and a lot more. It will be slighlty more work (depending on the mailing list software) but should be handleable.

I'm using sympa but sympa is more complex to setup. I think that mailman can be easily integrated in postfix but offers less functionalities. But if it should be as simple as you describe it should perfectly fit.

----------

